# Switching from Armour to Levothyroxine, bad move?



## Rach33 (Jun 24, 2014)

My doctor originally told me over the phone my results and that he was happy with them a couple days ago. I still went for my 6 week visit because I hadn't been feeling right, a heaviness on my chest type of feeling, hair loss, and daily headaches. It was then that I found out my blood pressure was 112/60 he said that was perfect but it's high for me, I'm normally around 90/60 the highest being 100/whatever. I told him I wasn't happy about my FT3 (my signature shows my most recent results) he expressed he wasn't either. He suggested switching to Levothyroxine because my FT4 hadn't really budged and he figured the Levothyroxine would fix this. I asked about doing a combo Armour and the Levothyroxine but he said he didn't agree with that method. I agreed to do the switch but hoping if it doesn't work out he will agree to the combo. 
He did confirm I do have hashimotos but it's on the mild side or beginning stages. 
I've heard some on another forum say this was a bad idea and that he should've agreed to the combo and to look for another doctor. I'm giving this 6 weeks but I'm now scared not knowing what's gonna happen to me by the end of the 6 weeks. I've heard of weight gain and many symptoms returning, worst one being heart palpitations.
So I'm going from Armour 90mg to 88mcg of Levothyroxine. Prior to him switching me to Levothyroxine I had asked him to lower my Armour to 75mg, so this is the reason for the 88mcg of Levothyroxine. 
Was this a bad idea and what can I expect?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t4 will remain very low while on Armour. To focus on that is really pointless. I wouldn't consider adding levo to Armour. I think that would complicate your issues. You want to focus on your free t3, which was too high. You sound overmedicated -- heavy chest and hair loss are pretty common -- and your labs look hyper.

I know some folks disagree, but I don't think it's wise to *start* on desiccated meds. It seems more sensible to me to start on t4 meds and then make the switch later the desiccated meds, if your labs and symptoms support the move. Which is a long way of saying switching to levo might not bring you immediate relief -- I would imagine you'll have symptoms to deal with again as you adjust -- but it might be a good way to more or less start with a clean slate.

Also, did you switch doses monthly? I think that might be problematic too. I would really think about waiting a full six to eight weeks before getting labs and changing doses.

In short, you've got a lotta variables in play here. Whatever you decide, I think its critically important to stick with a plan for a lot longer before making any changes.


----------



## Rach33 (Jun 24, 2014)

My Armour doses were switched every 6 weeks. The hyper symptoms came in a couple days ago which was great cause it helped me decide on where to take this. I was apprehensive on switching to Levothyroxine because I had tried it while on the Armour 60mg. Not sure it was the Levo or the Cytemol that gave me really awful heart palpitations but I went back to Armour 2 weeks later. He assured me it may have been the Cytemol or that the Levo dose was too high. Since I was currently on Armour 90mg and going down to Levo 88mcg I shouldn't get heart palpitations. I'm hoping he's right but the accounts I've read it doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Your June labs look perfect; why the bump up? And also, you do have TSI which will wax and wane!

Hugs,


----------



## Rach33 (Jun 24, 2014)

My doctor said my FT4 should be higher around 1.08 and my FT3 at around 3.38 but for some reason the 90mg sky rocketed my FT3 out of range. I had practically no energy while on the 60mg and was getting heart palpitations when I'd exercise or do too much. The 90mg helped but I started getting the heaviness in my chest feeling a few days before my appt, along with the headaches, hair loss, and shortness of breath but I wasn't losing weight. 
Worried about the Levothyroxine now because I've seen people on some boards complain of anxiety, shaky hands, and weight gain. 
Is he right, mixing Armour and Levothyroxine to bring both FT3 & FT4 up is a bad idea? I will continue the med for the 6 weeks but am dreading what it's gonna do to me.
Oh! I keep forgetting to ask him what his take is on the TSI!! Could that have something to do with my levels?


----------

